# Newbie from Cape Cod



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

I got mine last weekend. I am having a ball!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey there. Welcome tfav508. Hope you learn great things here. I know I do. :applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome!

I remeber when I was getting started....I was more excited than a kid on Christmas waiting for my bees to arrive!

Good luck and remember to check in here with any question or comments you may have.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome! I'm in Quincy and will be getting my first packages this weekend....


----------

